# abused, cheating and grieving



## niniamala (Jan 30, 2010)

Hey! my husband and i have been together for 7 years, 3 married, no kids, different countries, travelled a lot and have the best experience of my life. then one day he drank way too much came home very late and we had our first scary fight we bit one each other and then fights started more often I was scared and dissapointed so i left and after 3 months i was getting deported, we came back together and got married. I hated him but with time i tought he truly have changed and i felt in love again. we were a couple we travelled we had very good times and very bad times. I felt how he was getting away from me, we barely had sex, he was angry all the time, didint work, he used to tell me all the time how stupid i was and i did everything wrong we fought a lot, I became sad and desperate i tried to made it work to talk i gave him everything and nothing pleased him. And one day there it was a man that listened to me, that was a friend, i started drinking and smoking as the time at home was unbearable, i was ignored so I threw myself to this mans arms and had the best sex of my life. It happened only once but I understood there was nothing else i could give my husband. we got ina fight and I was afraid he bit on me again so I left him. when i came home to pcik up my stuff i found him in my house whish i paid rent having sex with other woman. it destroyed me. A couple months after I found out I was pregnant and he caught me. It was the worst experience of my life, he only scream at me and told me the worst things you can say to hurt a human being. I was homeless, pregnant and depressed, plus I smoked a lot of weed. So i decided not to have the baby. My husband never talk to me again and moves to another country, we are still not divorced. He will never forgive me and I screw up everything. I just hope I find the strenght to keep going with my empty life. Im not a bad person but this situation took away my selfsteem. sorry


----------



## turnera (Jan 22, 2010)

You can learn from your mistakes, start a new life, and dedicate yourself to helping other people. That's a good place to start.


----------

